# My Liszt Feddish



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a Liszt collection. I listened to it once and thought it was just mediocre. I listened to it a second time and thought it was good but still couldn't appreciate it. Then on the third time I was hit with the beauty. It almost sounded like I was listening to something completely different and every time I would listen it seemed to sound more and more moving. Now I am obsessed with Liszt. When listening to other collections this has happened as well and eventually I seem to loose interest. I can still see its beauty but I don't have the same thirst to listen to a particular piece. I find this quite interesting. Does anyone else experience this or have a scientific explanation for it?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a simple explanation for the sequence, one you must be aware of (it's related to the sayings: 'familiarity breeds...' and 'wearing out it's...' - so there's no point in me pointing at it. 

BTW it's 'fetish'.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.talkclassical.com/8516-fixation.html


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/8516-fixation.html




Fixation comes fairly late in the process, beginning with _Trazom_'s 'third time'. The critical point in the process begins with the 'second time', which is _comprehension_.

My recipe for long term appreciation depends on one's assumption that several years remain to savor music; in which case when you have reached 'second time', back off and listen to other things. Liszt (or Josquin) will be there when you return, and the music may be even more satisfying.

[I suspect that my formula is a healthy old man's recipe. Young folks have a hard time with patience.]


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> BTW it's 'fetish'.


A friend I had in secondary school once said it was pronounced "feetish"... Boy, those were the days.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> There is a simple explanation for the sequence, one you must be aware of (it's related to the sayings: 'familiarity breeds...' and 'wearing out it's...' - so there's no point in me pointing at it.
> 
> BTW it's 'fetish'.


Funny I still can't spell. I still remember those days in elementary school when I couldn't remember the difference between dessert and desert.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Funny I still can't spell. I still remember those days in elementary school when I couldn't remember the difference between dessert and desert.


I have a little trouble with that one. If English used the [è] and [é] indications it would be easier.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> A friend I had in secondary school once said it was pronounced "feetish"... Boy, those were the days.


Well he was a twit!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

After a big meal I feel feddish.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

moody said:


> Well he was a twit!


We met up recently sometime in 2010 (in my social life, two years ago is recent) and he tried to convert me to the Anglican church. We don't really talk anymore. He's now a successful studio musician, meanwhile I'm sitting here writing music that nobody cares about.

Sorry, got stuck on a tangent there. Anyway; yes he was a twit, he still is a twit, a rich twit with his own house, but a twit nonetheless.


----------

